# Spatchcock turkey



## nordo0 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok Guys. A littlle Help. About how long can i expect to smoke an 18 pound spatchcocked turkey and at what temp. Preparing turkey as we speak.

 Len


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

We smoke poultry at 300-325, at that temp your spatchcocked turkey will take about 6 or 7 hours to get to 165 breast, 175 thigh.


----------



## nordo0 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Al


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey nordo, here's some info that I hope helps and  doesn't confuse you, ...I smoked a spatchcocked 13# turkey for Christmas dinner in my WSM with a grate temp of 253°and  according to my Maverick it reached 167° in the breast in 2 1/2 hours!  I'll be waiting to see if you have the same results (incidentally I checked the Maverick before and after the smoke and it was right on, I also checked the turkey with my Thermapen and it showed the same temps).  I wrapped it in foil and into the cooler, it was delicious.

Gene


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've not tried the Spatchcock Turkey, but like Gene said, It will cut your cook time considerably.

     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






bring on the Qview


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2012)

How did it turn out?


----------



## nordo0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you Al.  Had some issues. It came good but I thought the injected bird would have had more taste from the marinade. Also felt that the skin impedes the smoke from penetrating deep into the bird.  Len


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 28, 2012)

Any Q-views ?


----------



## purplesushi (Nov 27, 2013)

There's no way a spatchcocked turkey will take 6-7 hours at 320-325* - roasting a whole 18 pounder doesn't even take that long.  In my experience, it should take you approximately 2 - 2 1/2 hours...tops.  Same rule applies for wiggling the leg joint easily when it's done. good luck!


----------



## dslunceford (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a 12.5 lb bird rubbed up and in the fridge to dry before the super bowl. 

Thinking of keeping the heat around 275 on the smoker, what do we think a good cook time will look like? 

I need to be out of the house from 2:45-5pm for a kids BBall game before the Super Bowl (east coast), so that's messing with things a bit. 

If I bump the temp up, it looks like under 3 hours? Or do I put the bird in as I'm walking out the door at 2:45 sticking with a 275 degree smoker? 

Here's the bird and the rub I used:












image.jpg



__ dslunceford
__ Jan 31, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dslunceford
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## dslunceford (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, let's see how it goes. My Masterbuilt smoker got up to 310 after 20 min or so, added the wood and turkey at same time and turned the heat down a bit. Was at 242 when I walked at the door at 2:40pm. 

Even if it climbs back up to 310, think I should be in good shape by the time we are home (should be no later than 5). Turkey was actually closer to 13 lbs before removing backbone.


----------



## dslunceford (Feb 1, 2015)

Got home early just at 2 hours on the smoker and it settled in at 266. Breast temp was 136, so raising it up a little to finish off in another 45 min or so. Looks good so far!













image.jpg



__ dslunceford
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------

